# clinics



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello

I am new to the board and a single women hoping to have a child.  I notice that there are no figures on clincal success rates for 44-45.  Is this because IVF is unsuccessful for women of 45 using their own eggs?  Have women found clinics abroad more succesful?


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Hello Shad and welcome.  I'm sorry your post has not been answered before, but possibly you have got replies by posting on other threads.

I did most of my TX at Holly House (Essex Fertility Centre).  They said in their literature that they offered own eggs treatment up to age 45 but told me at our first consultation that the odds at age 44/45 were very slim and they hadn't at that stage had any babies born through own eggs to mums over 43.  I think clinics offer own eggs TX to women of 45 without much expectation of success but more so that women in that position can try before going down the donor egg route.  45 is pretty old to be having own egg children, though some do manage it.  I understand your dilemma coming to it at this age and if I can be of any help, please do ask.

All the best with whatever you decide to do
Essex Girl x


----------

